# LOST VAPE THERION DNA 75 BATTERY DOORS



## Rude Rudi (25/7/17)

Hi

Looking for these - Throat punch has some but most are sold out. Anyone else have stock?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piffht (26/7/17)

If you don't come right, @Throat Punch are getting new stock in a month or two.


----------

